# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  binārais skaitītājs

## _peteris__

Sveicināti! es neko īsti no ukontrolieriem nesaprotu. Vai kāds man varētu ieteikt, ko darīt, lai saliktu kaut ko līdzīgu šim:

t.i. kāds, cik jaudīgs mikrokontrolieris vajadzīgs, utt, būšu pateicīgs par jebkādiem ieteikumiem.

----------


## Vikings

Tur takš nekas nav skaidrs vai nu izstāsti pielietojumu kuru gribi vai aŗi ieliec linku no kurienes tas izrauts.

----------


## _peteris__

Ierīce izvadā dod
1) (out1)50kHz taisnstūra signālu,
2)(out2)tā invertēto signālu un arī
3)(out3)taisnstūra veida signālu, kura "nulles" sprieguma laika intervāls ir vienāds ar (out1) taisnstūra signāla periodu, reizinātu ar veselu skaitli(n), tāpat "vieninieka" sprieguma laika intervāls ir (out1) perioda reizinājums ar veselu skaitli m.
Ierīces (out1)frekvenci, tāpat, kā skaitļus m un n var mainīt ierīces ieejās.
pielietojums - pakešu ģeneratora sastāvdaļa pulsveida elektrolīzerim, bet tas tā(skola,diplomdarbs)

----------


## ansius

> pielietojums - pakešu ģeneratora sastāvdaļa pulsveida elektrolīzerim, bet tas tā(skola,diplomdarbs)


 nu pasaki godīgi, kāpēc tad tu mācies? ja tevi tas tiešām interesētu - šādu jautājumu neuzdotu, ja papīra pēc - netērē nedz savu, nedz vecāku, nedz valsts līdzekļus.

tas ko tu gribi, pēc idejas ir programmējamais dalītājs, ar pietiekami precīzu definīciju pāris loģiskās ic un pat nekādu mikrokontrolieri nevajag... bet nu šodien pat jaunatnei liekas ka tualetes poda vākā vajag uC

----------


## Slowmo

Šo tiešām izskatās, ka var ar loģiku (skaititājiem, trigeriem) izveidot, tikai mikrokontroliera gadījumā tas būs viens čips, kamēr bus vesela sauja ar elementiem, ja to ar loģiku taisa.

----------


## _peteris__

nuu man itkā bija apjausma, ka to var izdarīt ar skaitītāju virkni, bet mikrokontroliera pluss būtu tāds, ka viss vienā korpusā, un dinamiski var mainīt gan frekvenci, gan (out4) izejas garumus no viena (out1) perioda līdz pat vairākiem desmitiem. Vēlos taisīt iekš mikrokontroliera, jo man vieglāk būtu saprast C vai kādu tur kodu, nevis manuāli saspraust trigerus un ?programmējamus skaitītājus? , par kuriem man vispār nav nojausmas...

Tātad - kāds mikrokontrolieris man būtu jāizmanto( 8 bit vai 16)?, kādā mikrokontrolierī ir iespējams ielikt C kodu ar visiem tiem cikliem utt?, kāda būtu orientējošā takts frekvence? ,vai man jāpievērš uzmanība ieeju un izeju skaitam? varbūt kāds var ieteikt konkrētu mikrokontroliera modeli? Kurus mikrokontrolierus ir salīdzinoši ērti&viegli programmēt? utt




> nu pasaki godīgi, kāpēc tad tu mācies?


 paldies par pamācību, tomēr piebildīšu, ka tas, ko mācos ir diezgan tālu no elektronikas, un minētais diplomdarbs ir vairāk fizikāli-ķīmisks un nedaudz par materiālzinātni, bet tas tā. tur elektronika ņipričom. es vnk lūdzu padomu, jo man jāatrod priekš šitā risinājums.

----------


## Vikings

Man šķiet, ka šim gadījumam būtu piemērots jebkurš izplatītais mikrokontrolieris ar nepieciešami ieeju/izeju skaitu. Piemēram, ja frekvences precizitāte nav baigi svarīgā, tad pat ATTiny2313 ar iekšējo ģeneratoru visdrīzāk varētu to izdarīt. Šitik vienkārša uzdevuma softu jau iesākumā var rakstīt un simulēt uz kompja un ja tur viss saiet tad tik nopirkt mikrokontrolieri un iešūt programmu. Personīgi es lietoju Atmel ražotos kontrolierus, jau miētais ATTiny2313 būtu labs sākuma punkts.

----------


## Slowmo

Šis ir gana vienkāršs uzdevums, lai C nebūtu jāizmanto. Var tīrā ASMā. Derēs jebkurš 8 bitu mikrokontrolieris ar atbilstošu ieeju/izeju skaitu. Pameklē tutoriāļus internetā par mikrokontrolieriem. Parasti pirmais ar ko sāk kā reiz ir izeju raustīšana (diožu mirkšķināšana), ieeju nolasišana (podziņas nospiešana) un aiztures. Tad vēl pāris aritmētiskās operācijas un lieta darīta.

Oj, Vikings jau paguva gandrīz visu pateikt.

----------


## _peteris__

paldies jums!

----------


## andrievs

Iesaku apskatīt variantu:

http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index....SP-EXP430G2%29

"...For $4.30, the LaunchPad includes a development board, 2 programmable  MSP430 microcontrollers, mini-USB cable, PCB connectors for  expandability, external crystal for increased clock accuracy, and free  & downloadable software integrated development environments (IDEs) –  everything you need to get started today..."

----------

